# Morgantown WV Reptile show March 21st



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Got a email the other day asking if I would like to vend. 
Any body from that area who might be going?

Not sure of the exact location yet. It would be nice to get a couple froggers going.


How the heck did WV end up in the SOuth east?


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Its the economy, PChop, everything is for sale..
Mac


----------

